# Porter Cable routers



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

It appears that the Porter Cable 690 series is being fazed out and replaced with the 890 series. 

You can get favorable deals on the 690 series. Is the 890 series that much better?

Thanks for any opinions you wish to share.

Steve Bolton


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I like my 890. 2 1/4 hp. I bought the combo set.


----------



## ACV (Sep 19, 2006)

I have to agree...I have the 895 and love it. (I have been using it for plunge work)
Allison


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

So, from this I would gather it is time to move on in my thinking of the 690 series? Any negatives from the 890's. I seem to remember there were issues sometime ago.

One concern is the D handle. I love the 690 D handle, but it is quite different on the 890s. Any input on this?

Is the height adjustment accurate? On the 690's if you know how to use it, it can be very accurate.

Thanks

SB


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

The 890 had some problems in the beginning. See this post by Mike:
http://www.routerforums.com/routerf...orter-cable-890-series-defective-routers.html

The 690 was a workhorse router. Might be some good buys available if it is being phased out. I expect that parts will be available for quite some time. 

Corey


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

My first really good tool was a PC 690. Before that everything was either 2nd hand, or department store cheapos. Unfortunatly when I wanted to upgrade to 2 1/4 hp, money was tight. So I had to sell the PC to purchase a Hitachi two base combo. I really miss that router but I now have the Bosch Colt which will do anything the 690 would do other than accept 1/2" bits.

When I had the 690, PC really stood out as one of the best. But now that its Black&cabledeltawalt I"m afraid they may all meet in the middle. Somewhere near department store quality. But I sure do miss that 690 and may pick one up if there phasing it out.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

*Only about Fixed Base*

690 is better than 890 which I use about accurate-height-adjust.
I do not know about "present model".


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Does anyone know how handy the D handle is for the 890 series. I think it is very good for the 690.

Thanks

sb


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

S Bolton said:


> It appears that the Porter Cable 690 series is being fazed out and replaced with the 890 series.
> 
> You can get favorable deals on the 690 series. Is the 890 series that much better?
> 
> ...



I wouldn't pull the plug on the 690 just yet...

Sam Maloof still uses them... and I don't think he will change...

I think he's 92 now... Y'know that saying about teaching new tricks, etc...  

He handles that 690 like it was a pencil in his hand... Light, easy to hold with one hand and do what you want it to do.

If PC is really going to discontinue it, I think Sam would "buy up" a few for insurance purposes... (expect the price to go UP!) :sold:    

IMHO <======


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Do you think the lack of variable speed is much of factor?

sb


----------

